# Fish id help



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Caught this guy at the jetties today, along with two sheepshead that may be the hardest earned fish I've ever caught! That wind was kickin my butt today. I thought it was a searobin at first, but I've never seen one like this. It's an ugly mug whatever it is


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like some sort of sea robin / lizard fish hybrid. Does it have teeth ?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

very small teeth. and it had some wierd spikey things on it's head.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

This wind needs to relax its killing my pre surgery fishing time!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S2 SKYROCKET using Forum Runner


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

*ID for said fish*



keperry1182 said:


> very small teeth. and it had some wierd spikey things on it's head.


99.9% sure this is a toadfish. Also know as Opsanus beta, oyster dog, and mudfish.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, BIG toadfish.

Jim


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

toad fish it is. It did look like a toad.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

wont those lock down on some fingers?


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't touch saltwater fish I don't know, just in case. I'm still a Newb so all these ugly little bastards get the pliers.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

FISHBOXFULL said:


> wont those lock down on some fingers?


Yes they will box!! They are somewhat aggressive on some of the wrecks we dive!!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

On a side note, I'd recommend not using a snap swivel to connect your hook to line. Many fish have sharp eyesight and excess terminal tackle can be a big detriment to the number of bites you get.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, i dont normally. I broke off and had this one rigged with a lure, I was in a good hole so I just slapped a hook on it.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

I caught one if those there one time too. Pretty sure it was the same, anyway. I think it's the missing link


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Toad fish for sure


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Do they taste good?


----------

